# 2310 Yanmar Running Hot?



## KRS_MED

Have a 2310 Yanmar that will run hot within 15 to 20 minutes while doing some very light work. The raditor and screen are clean, there is not any leaks, full of water and coolant. Was going to check thermostat but found that it had been removed. The fan belt is tight also. Back flushed it and the water was clear and clean. Were should I look next? It has a gauge not a light. The belt tentioner was wires running to it what are they for? Any help or advise would be a big help. Thanks Keith


----------



## winston

With the engine cold and cap off do you see good water movement in the radiator? Do the water passages you are able to see with the cap off appear to be wide open? Is it boiling over or are you basing the getting hot solely on the gauge? I don't understand the wires running to a belt tensioner. Most Yanmar belts are tightened with the dynamo or alternator. I believe your 2310 has a dynamo. Are you talking about the dynamo wires? Lots of questions and no answers.  I mean well though.


----------



## KRS_MED

Yes it is the alternator. Never seen one like that. It is boiling over into the over fill tank. The gauge seems to be correct used a temp gauge to confirm that. The water flow seems ok to me. What would you consider normal flow? Another problem I have is that when you push the check button the indicator lights on the left side of the instrument cluster to not come on. I bought the tractor with 0 hours after being re-worked in Georgia. I put only 10 of the now 90 hours on it. The friend that used it changed oil and filters at 50 hours. After talking to him he said the gauge showed that it wad in the red. But it felt cool to him so he kept running it. Mistake and note to self do not loan equipment to someone that does not have a clue how to run a tractor. Is it possible that the water pump is bad, or is the head need to be pulled. I use this tractor to run a tedder in my hay fields. I have never run it under a hard load. zAny help with this matter is a great help. I don't want to pull the head off unless it is necessary Thanks very much for any and all help. Keith


----------



## winston

1. Water flow. Without a thermostat with cap off, engine cool, fast idle, the water should be churning pretty good coming back through the upper radiator hose. 

2. You should have a 13# radiator cap. Do you think yours is holding 13# before dumping in the overflow? 

3. What temperature did your coolant check with the thermometer? 

4. Based on what you have stated I see no reason to think the head gasket or pump is bad. With the cap off, engine cool and idling do you see any bubbles in the radiator. That would be a sign of a bad head gasket. 

5 Again the question of the water passages in the radiator. Are there any signs of gunk buildup around the passages?

6. Finally, did the tractor run cool when you first got it?

7. One more edit. I am not familiar with the 2310 dash but the left lights on my 2002d do not come on either. The right oil and charge lights do. I believe that is normal. May or may not be on the 2310. The top left light may be the low battery level which won't even be hooked up. The bottom left may be the overflow coolant bottle level. It will not come on as a test light.


----------



## Old Gray 52

Have you put the thermostat back in. Could be the water is moving to quickly through the radiator? This will not allow for proper cooling!


----------



## KRS_MED

No I have not seen any bubbles in the radiator. Can not be sure if the cap is holding 13#, will take it to NAPA today and have it tested also see if they can match it up. The temp reading I got was 216, test at the top of radiator as soon as it ran hot. At a idle the temp never goes up beyond the 1/4 mark on the gauge. I do not see any build up of any kind around the rad. passages. The water flow without the cap on running at a med idle, there wasn't as much flow as u describe. Thanks I will update this evening about what I find, Thanks Keith


----------



## KRS_MED

OK a update to what I did yesterday. Flushed the cooling system ran it a mid range idle for 20 to 30 min. temp gauge never went above the 1/4 mark. There is/was a little build up around the flues that I can see. The water was flowing what seemed to me to be very good after the flush. Put a new 13# cap on also. But I did see a few bubbles at times in the radiator and in the over fill tank. After all this I ran tractor for 30min or so and the temp gauge stayed at just beyond the half way mark. I was using the front end loader for light duty work. With few bubbles should I pull the head to make sure there isn't a blow gasket are worse cracked head? I never remember have the temp ever go over the half way mark on the gauge. It was around 92 to 96 degrees out side also. Thanks Keith


----------



## winston

I want to be real slow about giving advise on pulling the head. That is a pretty expensive job. Mulling over this whole thread I confess I'm not sure about anything. Based on yesterdays testing it would sound like if you load the tractor down in the 90 degree weather it is going to run hot. I know that shouldn't be if everything is right. 

Your description of a "few bubbles" would lead me to believe the head gasket is not leaking. When the head gasket on my ym2002d went South I got a steady stream of bubbles. Doesn't mean it is always that way. At this point I lean toward the radiator not performing at full capacity. I sure don't have any confidence in that statement. 

I know I am being wishy washy and really not any help but would rather take caution in advising someone to go spend their money foolishly.


----------



## KRS_MED

Winston I really appreciate all the time you have put into helping me with this matter. I feel like the radiator needs to be cleaned out. The problem with that is there isn't anyone around hear that will do them any more. My Father in-law ran a service station for over 30 plus years. 50% of his business was radiator repairs and cleaning. He's passed away a few years ago left me all the equipment he had. From Tire Balancing machine, brake lathe, lifts, and yes the radiator tank and equipment to make repairs and clean both plastic tanks and copper. But I have no idea how to use it. I do know that they had several different types of rods they ran down the flues of the radiator while under pressure to clean them. Again Thanks very much! When I have the finally cause I will let you know. But again after what I saw I think its the radiator. I will be in surgery all day, so I have very little time to mess with it now. Keith


----------

